
Grasp Perl with Open-Source Books - vinny12
https://www.ossblog.org/grasp-perl-open-source-books/
======
vgy7ujm
Excellent advice to learn Perl!

Be advised that some of the books mentioned are old and while still good books
does not teach modern style Perl. Beginners should in my opinion start with
Beginning Perl by Ovid and Modern Perl by chromatic (first book in the
article).

